# Vexilar's Hot New Walleye hunting tools, out soon!



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Just a "Heads Up" guys & gal's.. oke:

The new *Vexilar FL-22HD* should be in at Gander Mountain late this week, and hopefully the new* Vexilar FS-1000's* too.

:thumb:

If highly interested in either, buying early may be very wise, supply's may be limited by the way it appears now. :wink:

Amazing units, very impressive and innovative performance and new user friendly features, a big step ahead in many ways.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The new FL-22HD's have been selling very fast, they come in...they go out...just about that fast. The first 2 shipments sold out ion 3 days and we now received the third shipment. If your considering one this season don't wait too long as I suspect by first ice they will be very difficult to run down anywhere.










The new FL-18 with the new tri-beam system is also a fast mover. The tri-beam will make fishing a lot more precise and convenient on waters such as Devils Lake where flooded wood closes in on your angling perspective. The tri-beam excels in tight close cover situations and in weeds.

The new Vexilar Fish Scout FS-1000 7" color flat screen underwater camera systems are slow to arrive, but should be in and up on the display this week late or early next week.

The Vexilar Fish Scout 1000 is a complete underwater viewing system that consists of a color camera, color LCD 7" monitor, rigid carrying case with an enclosed 12 volt 9 amp hour battery, D-130 battery status indicator, 1 Amp Digital charger and soft pack carrying case. The system comes fully assembled and ready to use directly out of the box. Comes standard with a two year factory warranty. This system is energy efficient and *can run for over 9 hours on a single battery charge*.
Features:

* 7" 16:9 widescreen LCD color monitor
* Operating range of -22° F to 150° F
* Monitor resolution: 480X3 (RGB)X234
* Video Out option
* Sony Super HAD CCD color/black and white camera
* 90 degree viewing angle
* Cable Length - 80 feet


----------

